# Inkassoverband distanziert sich von „DOZ Deutsche Zentral Inkasso“



## sascha (11 August 2011)

*Die „DOZ Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH“ ist vielen Menschen bekannt, die auf fragwürdige Internetdienst hereinfielen. Der Bundesverband Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen e.V. (BDIU) hat sich jetzt offiziell von der DOZ distanziert.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...sich-von-doz-deutsche-zentral-inkasso-110811/


----------



## bernhard (11 August 2011)

http://www.freie-pressemitteilungen.de/modules.php?name=PresseMitteilungen&file=article&sid=52888


> Die Begründetheit des Widerrufs der Inkasso-Lizenz wird nun erstinstanzlich am Verwaltungsgericht Berlin am 25.8.2011 um 10.00 Uhr verhandelt.


----------



## dvill (11 August 2011)

Diese Angstmasche übertrifft alles bisher Dagewesene in der Beitreibung zweifelhafter Forderungen.

http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy&h...c.r_pw.&fp=642ee43b239a9783&biw=1319&bih=1079

Man liest also überall im Internet:


> Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH: Schuldner für 6 Monate in Haft


Das finden also Kinder, Jugendliche und Rechtsunerfahrene, die von den Inkassobanditen mit Mahndrohschreiben "beglückt" werden und un Suchmaschinen nach dem Absender suchen.

Es schürt unterschwellig Ängste, eine Zahlungsverweigerung könnte in der Konsequenz zu Gefängnisstrafen führen.

Ich unterstelle hier die kalkulierte Absicht der panischen Angsterzeugung. Wer solche Meldungen in alle Newsportale reinmüllt, will, dass diese Botschaft genau in dieser Art gedeutet wird.

Tatsächlich ist schlicht nichts passiert. Ein Mahndrohschreiben kommt zurück zum Absender, weil der Empfänger keine Gelegenheit zur Annahme des Briefes hat.

Wann greifen unsere Behörden endlich ein?

Aktuell schreibt die Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg: http://www.vzb.de/UNIQ131307854627365/link918101A.html



> Fast könnte man meinen, die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso wolle ausdrücklich zur derzeit laufenden bundesweiten Sammlung von Beschwerdefällen über unberechtigte Inkassoforderungen bei den Verbraucherzentralen beitragen - liefert das hier bereits bekannte Unternehmen dieser Tage doch zahlreiche Beispiele. Mit einem Mahnschreiben fordert sie für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme der Internetseite outlets.de sowie Kosten für Mahnung und Inkasso, so dass aus den rund 96 Euro am Ende rund 160 Euro werden - auf den
> Gerichtsweg mit "unverhältnismäßig hohen Kosten" wird gleich noch
> hingewiesen. Erinnert sei hier an mehrere Warnungen der Verbraucherzentrale vor unberechtigten Rechnungen von outlets.de, weil in vielen Fällen auf der Internetseite nicht deutlich auf Nutzungskosten hingewiesen worden war.


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2011)

Dabei steht dort nur


> Ein Schuldner, der die Zahlung des vereinbarten Abo-Preises für das Portal my-download.de schuldig geblieben war, sitzt derzeit in der JVA Dresden seit 14.6.2011 in Haft.


Warum dieser vermeintliche Schuldner in Haft ist, darüber ist nicht zu erfahren. Für mich ist der Berichterstatter nur ein Trittbrettfahrer, denn es kann angenommen werden, dass der Forderungsgegner womöglich wegen einer ganz anderen Sache "eingefahren" ist und sich nun nur nicht gegen diese Art des Prangers wehren kann.


----------



## sascha (11 August 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Diese Angstmasche übertrifft alles bisher Dagewesene in der Beitreibung zweifelhafter Forderungen.
> 
> http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy&h...c.r_pw.&fp=642ee43b239a9783&biw=1319&bih=1079



Trotzdem: Irgendwie ist die Überschrift ja doch genauso richtig wie es die Überschrift

Geschäftsführer der Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH mit Sitz in Berlin derzeit auf freiem Fuß 

wäre, oder?


----------



## dvill (12 August 2011)

Ich wüsste gerne, welche Forderungen derzeit beigetrieben werden, wie die Webseitengestaltung damals aussah und was von den Beitreibern vor Gerichten vorgelegt wird.

Die Fallenstellerseiten wurden über Jahre durch Erfolge der Verbraucherzentralen entschärft, um gerade so weiteren Abmahnungen zu entgehen.

Es gab Seiten, die das OLG Frankfurt wie folgt einstufte:

http://www.lareda.hessenrecht.hesse...&doc.part=L&doc.price=0.0&doc.hl=1#focuspoint


> Eine Täuschungshandlung im Sinne des § 263 StGB ist jede Einwirkung des Täters auf die Vorstellung des Getäuschten, welche objektiv geeignet und subjektiv bestimmt ist, beim Adressaten eine Fehlvorstellung über tatsächliche Umstände hervorzurufen (BGHSt 47, 1, 5; SK-Hoyer, StGB, § 263, Rn. 24; Lackner/Kühl, StGB, 26. Auflage, § 263, Rn. 6). Sie besteht in der Vorspiegelung falscher oder in der Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen. Als Tatsache in diesem Sinne ist nicht nur das tatsächlich, sondern auch das angeblich Geschehene oder Bestehende anzusehen, sofern ihm das Merkmal der objektiven Bestimmtheit und Gewissheit eigen ist (vgl. BGHSt 47, 1, 3; Senatsbeschluss vom 13.03.2003 – 1 Ws 126/02). Hiernach ist die Täuschung jedes Verhalten, das objektiv irreführt oder einen Irrtum unterhält und damit auf die Vorstellung eines anderen einwirkt. Dabei kann die Täuschung außer durch bewusst unwahre Behauptungen auch konkludent durch irreführendes Verhalten, das nach der Verkehrsanschauung als stillschweigende Erklärung zu verstehen ist, erfolgen. Davon ist auszugehen, wenn der Täter die Unwahrheit zwar nicht expressis verbis zum Ausdruck bringt, sie aber nach der Verkehrsanschauung durch sein Verhalten miterklärt (BGHSt 47, 1, 3; Schönke/Schröder-Cramer/Perron, StGB, 27. Auflage, § 263, Rn. 14/15).
> 
> Vorliegend wird diese Voraussetzung durch das Betreiben der hier gegenständlichen Websites erfüllt.


Die Juristen machen einen "durchschnittlich verständigen Verbraucher" zum Maßstab für die Zulässigkeit trickreich gestalteter Webseiten. Mir ist unverständlich, warum Kinder, Jugendliche oder wahrnehmungsschwächere Bürger nicht den Schutz des Gesetzes genießen dürfen. Auch bei ihnen stellt sich die Frage, wann ein gültiger Vertrag anzunehmen ist und ob sie die Bedingungen wirklich kannten.

Das OLG Frankfurt bezieht sich jedenfalls auf einen "durchschnittlich verständigen Verbraucher" und kommt zur vorstehenden Schlussfolgerung. Insofern "passt" das.

Den Drahtziehern sind diese Fakten bekannt.

Hoffentlich finden diese Fakten auch vor dem Verwaltungsgericht Berlin als auch gegebenenfalls vor Amtsgerichten Berücksichtigung, speziell in Fällen der Beitreibung von gerichtsbekannten Altfällen.


----------



## Insider (12 August 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gerne, welche Forderungen derzeit beigetrieben werden....


Momentan sind es anscheinend überwiegend Forderungen aus Ende 2009 für z. B. my-downloads.de und outlets.de.


----------



## dvill (12 August 2011)

Eine Bildschirmanzeige aus einer späteren Zeit findet sich z.B. unter

http://forum.computerbild.de/internet-abzocke/abzocke-outlets-de_57598.html#post541979

Da kann von einer deutlichen Preisinformation nicht die Rede sein.

Die Frage ist also, welche Bildschirmanzeigen legt das Unternehmen gegebenenfalls vor Gericht vor, wenn es um angebliche Anmeldungen im Jahr 2009 geht.


----------



## dvill (12 August 2011)

http://www.golem.de/1108/85669.html


> Deutsche Zentral Inkasso ist für Golem.de seit zwei Tagen für Rückfragen telefonisch und per E-Mail nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## jupp11 (12 August 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Die Frage ist also, welche Bildschirmanzeigen legt das Unternehmen gegebenenfalls vor Gericht vor, wenn es um angebliche Anmeldungen im Jahr 2009 geht.


Bisher ist AFAIK  kein Fall bekannt, bei dem dieser Laden selber als Klagepartei  initativ in gewesen ist.


----------



## dvill (13 August 2011)

http://www1.wdr.de/themen/panorama/abmahnwelle100.html


> Beim Amtsgericht Detmold war über zwei Tage die Telefonanlage blockiert, weil ein Inkasso-Unternehmen mit einer neuen Masche Geld eintreibt. Auch bei der Polizei häufen sich in diesen Tagen die Anfragen verunsicherter Bürger.


Ein Amtsgericht-DDoS, mal was Neues.

Immerhin ist es "nützlich", es füllt die Taschen von Inkassobanditen mit Angstzahlungen von Bürgern, die sonst nicht gezahlt hätten.


----------



## Nixe (13 August 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www1.wdr.de/themen/panorama/abmahnwelle100.html
> 
> Ein Amtsgericht-DDoS, mal was Neues.
> 
> Immerhin ist es "nützlich", es füllt die Taschen von Inkassobanditen mit Angstzahlungen von Bürgern, die sonst nicht gezahlt hätten.



Ich habe den Bericht gelesen und komme heute früh aus dem staunen nimmer raus.Es ist schon erstaunlich wieviele aus "Angst" (vor wem oder was ???) einfach für nichts und wieder nichts mal eben zahlen.


----------



## dvill (13 August 2011)

http://www.berlin.de/sen/justiz/gerichte/kg/presse/archiv/20110126.1540.328457.html


> Nach hiesigen Informationen hat das Verwaltungsgericht Berlin einen Verhandlungstermin für den 25. August 2011, 11.00 Uhr anberaumt. Beachten Sie aber wegen des genauen Termins die Pressemitteilungen des Verwaltungsgerichts dazu


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 August 2011)

Was wurde eigentlich aus dieser Derwisch-Sache???


> Der GmbH-Geschäftsführer ging in die Berufung. Doch auch beim Landgericht München erlitt er Schiffbruch. Die Richter wiesen die Berufung am 26. November 2009 zurück. Das Amtsgericht habe den Sachverhalt „in tatsächlicher und rechtlicher Hinsicht zutreffend und überzeugend gewürdigt“. A.: „Jetzt hatten wir Blut geleckt.“ Mit diesem Urteil konnte die Rechtsschutzversicherung W.s davon überzeugt werden, die Prozesskosten zu übernehmen.


Quelle: Kölner Stadtanzeiger


----------



## dvill (14 August 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Diese Angstmasche übertrifft alles bisher Dagewesene in der Beitreibung zweifelhafter Forderungen.
> 
> http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy&hl=de&source=hp&q="Deutsche Zentral Inkasso" schuldner haft&pbx=1&oq="Deutsche Zentral Inkasso" schuldner haft&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=2950l2950l0l5109l1l1l0l0l0l0l133l133l0.1l1l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=642ee43b239a9783&biw=1319&bih=1079


Eine kleine Reaktion ist erkennbar:

http://www.google.de/search?q=Haftb...s=org.mozilla:de:eek:fficial&client=firefox-a

Die Angstdrohung ist aktuell entfernt, im Cache noch erhalten.


----------



## Nanni (15 August 2011)

Wenn die DOZ sich das Urteil auf ihre Fahnen schreiben könnte, würden das Aktenzeichen mit angeben. Also nur pure Angstmacherei.


----------



## dvill (15 August 2011)

Derzeit versuchen übermütige Geschäftemacher, den übrigen 80 Millionen Deutschen auf der Nase zu tanzen. Das wird nicht gelingen.

Die hohe Zeit der Einschüchterungsfallen ist abgelaufen. Man kann nicht mit Öffentlichkeitsgetöse die Zeit zurückdrehen.

Hier ist ein schönes Beispiel, wie es in die Hose geht: http://whois.domaintools.com/doz-inkasso-24.com


> Domain Name: DOZ-INKASSO-24.COM
> 
> Registrant:
> PrivacyProtect.org
> ...


Es geht seit heute auf einer weiteren Domain um "Marketing mit Urteilen" im Namen einer deutschen GmbH im Impressum.

Aber warum ist die anonym registriert? Und warum in der gleichen Weise, wie die Werbedrücker die Schlepperseiten für die "Kunden" registrieren?

Eine Schlepperseite gemäß http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/me-too-postings-outlets-de.31940/page-6#post-334070 ist

http://whois.domaintools.com/adidasbuy61.com


> Domain Name: ADIDASBUY61.COM
> 
> Registrant:
> PrivacyProtect.org
> ...


Bleiben die Fragen:

Warum findet sich das Impressum einer deutschen GmbH auf einer Seite, die in gleicher Weise registriert wurde wie anonyme Seiten, die das Markenrecht der Firma Adidas missbrauchen?

Wer ist Kunde, wer Geschäftspartner, wie sind die Verknüpfungen?


----------



## jupp11 (16 August 2011)

http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/finanzen/article13544716/Das-Geschaeft-mit-der-Angst.html


> Unberechtigte Forderungen zwielichtiger Inkassobüros würden dem Ruf einer ganzen Branche schaden, meint A. S., Leiter des Geschäftsbereiches Forderungsmanagement bei der D.A.S.-Rechtsschutzversicherung. Denn Briefe seriöser Inkassofirmen seien durchaus ernst zu nehmen, sofern handfeste Forderungen zugrunde lägen. Oft ist nur eine versehentlich vergessene Rechnung oder die falsche Rechnungsadresse die Ursache. Doch in jedem Fall lohne es sich, schnell zu handeln, betont Speldrich. Schuldner sollten reagieren, das Gespräch suchen und beispielsweise eine Begleichung der offenen Rechnung in mehreren Raten anbieten."
> 
> Für Maria P. ist das keine Option. Die Forderungen gegen sie sind aus der Luft gegriffen. Das zeigt auch die Reaktion von IContent auf ihre Einsprüche und Protestschreiben: Es gab keine einzige.


Die Interessenslage der  D.A.S.   ist kaum zu übersehen...


----------



## charly_567 (16 August 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/finanzen/article13544716/Das-Geschaeft-mit-der-Angst.html
> 
> Die Interessenslage der D.A.S. ist kaum zu übersehen...


top of software.de von  dieser firmer bekomme ich zahlungsaufforderungen ich zahle die nicht ist das richtig????


----------



## Antiscammer (16 August 2011)

Was "richtig" ist und was "falsch", das muss jeder volljährige und geschäftsfähige Bürger selbst für sich entscheiden.

Wir können in einem Internetforum wie diesem hier nur die bekannten Fakten darstellen.

Und die wären:


Bei Webseiten mit versteckten oder nicht sofort erkennbaren Preisauszeichnungen kommt bei Klicken des "Anmelde"-Buttons entgegen der irreführenden Rechtsmeinung der Abzocker kein wirksamer, kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande.

Bisher haben die Abzocker in den ganz extrem wenigen Fällen, wo sie gegen einen Betroffenen geklagt haben und wo sich der Betroffene auch vernünftig und sachgerecht mit einem Anwalt verteidigt hat, immer böse Schlappen vor den Gerichten erlitten. Ohnehin sind solche Prozesse extremst selten. Es gibt keinen Grund, Angst vor Prozessen haben zu müssen.

Die Forderungen der Abzocker werden ohne Rechtsgrundlage erhoben und sind unberechtigt. Dies ergibt sich allein schon aus der Tatsache, dass die Abzockerbanden so gut wie nie tatsächlich Klage einreichen - weil sie selbst genau wissen, dass die Forderungen auf Treibsand gebaut sind.
Bei einer ersichtlich unberechtigten Forderung besteht für den Betroffenen keine Rechtspflicht, Stellung nehmen zu müssen. Ein Widerspruch-Geschreibsel würde im übrigen auch nicht bewirken, dass trotzdem weitere Mahnungen kommen.

Die Drohungen der Abzocker werden jedoch durch die Bank nicht wahr gemacht. Nach einer Reihe von Drohbriefen (meistens ca. 6-10, selten mehr) schläft die Sache dann auch sang- und klanglos ein.
Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.
Diese Fakten sind seit 7 Jahren bekannt.

Die Folgerungen muss nun jeder selbst daraus ziehen.


----------



## dvill (16 August 2011)

http://www.berlin.de/sen/justiz/gerichte/vg/presse/archiv/20110816.1505.355090.html


> Terminshinweis: Widerruf der Registrierung eines Inkassounternehmens im Rechtsdienstleistungsregister
> 
> Pressemitteilung
> Berlin, den 16.08.2011
> ...


----------



## dvill (16 August 2011)

http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/cottbus/Geldeintreiber-zocken-Cottbuser-ab;art1049,3458926


> Geldeintreiber zocken Cottbuser ab
> 
> Cottbus  Eine Flut an Mahnschreiben überrollt dieser Tage Cottbus. Die Verbraucherzentrale hat alleine in den vergangenen beiden Wochen rund 80 besorgte Bürger beraten. Sie alle brachten Briefe mit, die nach dem gleichen Muster verfasst waren.


Ganz schön heftig, wie so ein paar Geschäftemacher die Republik aufmischen.

Cottbus hat ca. 100.000 Bürger. Davon haben 80 die Geldeintreiber am Stiefel. Bei ca. 80.000.000 Bundesbürgern wären das dann ca. 64.000. Die sollen für zwei Jahren ca. 200 Euro bluten. Das macht dann ca. 12,8 Mio. Euro für ein paar Drahtzieher. Respekt.


----------



## Andrea Horst (16 August 2011)

Leider ist bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt das Verfahren gegen Premium Content GmbH eingestellt worden. Ich werde aber Widerspruch einlegen!!Diesen [...] muss echt mal das Handwerk gelegt werden

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 August 2011)

Andrea Horst schrieb:


> Leider ist bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt das Verfahren gegen Premium Content GmbH eingestellt worden.


Ein neuer (ahnungsloser, welt- und realitätsfremder) Staatsanwalt (Herr M.) - Abzockers Liebling?


----------



## Andrea Horst (16 August 2011)

Ja, ein Herr M hat geantwortet. Kennt ihr ihn?


----------



## jupp11 (16 August 2011)

> http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1313384918749


> "Die Fälle mit den Inkassoschreiben häufen sich in unseren Beratungsstellen zurzeit", sagt Verbraucherschützerin M.l. Die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH mit Sitz in Berlin versende sie derzeit an Verbraucher, die Ende 2009 beziehungsweise Anfang 2010 eine Dienstleistung der Premium Content GmbH in Anspruch genommen haben sollen.


der Artikel enthält leider auch  unsinnige  Ratschläge


----------



## Reducal (16 August 2011)

Andrea Horst schrieb:


> Ich werde aber Widerspruch einlegen!


Wette machen, dass die Begründung gegen den Widerspruch auch schon getippt ist und in Serienbriefen genau so in die Bevölkerung gesteuert wird, wie die Einstellungsverfügung selbst?



Andrea Horst schrieb:


> Diesen muss echt mal das Handwerk gelegt werden


Aber eben nicht mit dem Strafrecht, das scheint dazu ungeeignet zu sein.



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ein neuer (ahnungsloser, welt- und realitätsfremder) Staatsanwalt (Herr M.)


Das kann man bei einem *O*StA so nicht behaupten, zumal dieser sich in den letzten Monaten bestimmt konkret mit der Sache beschäftigt hat. Das Ergebnis ist sicher nicht zufrieden stellend aber wer hat denn etwas anderes erwartet?


----------



## Andrea Horst (16 August 2011)

Es ist wie du gesagt hast. Ich glaube, da sind Masenbriefe verschickt worden. Warum knickt die Staatanwaltschaft vor diesen Leuten ein? Haben die hier mal nachgesehen und sich um die Opfer dieser Abzocker gekümmert?


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 August 2011)

Andrea Horst schrieb:


> Es ist wie du gesagt hast. Ich glaube, da sind Masenbriefe verschickt worden.


Das ist auch meine Überzeugung. Nach meiner Erlenntnis haben auch Personen dieses Einstellungsschreiben erhalten, die zu keiner Zeit und bei keiner Stelle Strafanzeigen gegen die im Schreiben genannten Personen erstatteten.


Andrea Horst schrieb:


> Warum knickt die Staatanwaltschaft vor diesen Leuten ein? Haben die hier mal nachgesehen und sich um die Opfer dieser Abzocker gekümmert?


Wer sich über längere Zeit mal die Entscheidungen der Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt zu Gemüte führt, kann eigentlich nicht überrascht sein. Man denke nur an die Büttelborner Brüder.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 August 2011)

Nanu - kann man die eigenen Postings nicht mehr bearbeiten???


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2011)

Das dollste an dieser Entscheiderei ist aber der Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung. Hier im Thread geht es doch eigentlich um die Erntehelfer aus Berlin/München/Gammelsdorf (DOZ). Die Darmstädter Reaktion dürfte beim Verwaltungsgericht in Berlin für die ausstehende Entscheidung nicht unbemerkt bleiben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 August 2011)

> Reise nach Jerusalem mal anders
> Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen informiert über Einschüchterungsmethoden von Deutsche Zentral Inkasso


 
Quelle: http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/UNIQ131357371226231/link919821A.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 August 2011)

Aus dem WordPress-Blog der Deutschen Zentral Inkasso GmbH:



> Deutsche Zentral Inkasso behauptet: Gezielte Falschinformation durch Verbraucherzentralen und Internet-Foren


----------



## dvill (18 August 2011)

Die Verbraucherzentralen beraten im Interesse der Hereingefallenen. Was sonst? Und sie liegen richtig.

Hier ist mal ein vermutlich nicht fingiertes Beinahe-Urteil:

http://stuecke.eu/allgemein/icontent-gmbh-nimmt-zahlungsklage-nach-eindeutigem-hinweis-zuruck/


> Nach vorläufiger Würdigung der Sach- und Rechtslage wird darauf hingewiesen, dass die Klage keine Aussicht auf Erfolg haben dürfte. Es fehlt an einem Vertragsschluss mit dem Beklagten. Zum einen konnte bereits nicht nachgewiesen werden, dass der Beklagte ein Angebot zum Abschluss des Vertrages unterbreitet hat, zum anderen ist die Klausel “Vertragsinformationen” unwirksam, da sie aufgrund ihrer Platzierung auf der Internetseite überraschend ist, § 305 c Abs. 1 BGB. Ein Vertrag, der den Beklagten zur Zahlung von 96,00 € verpflichtet, dürfte daher nicht zustande gekommen sein.
> 
> Es wird geraten, die Klage zurück zu nehmen.
> 
> Die klagende IContent GmbH ist der Empfehlung gefolgt und hat die Klage zurückgenommen.



Die aktuelle Desinformationskampagne mit anonym registrierten Domains, massenhaften Presseinformationen mit nichtigen oder fragwürdigen Inhalten, mit Suchmaschinen-Bezahlwerbung für "Angst-Marketing mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Urteilen" kann über die vorgenannten Fakten nicht hinwegtäuschen.


----------



## Hippo (18 August 2011)

Und hier stellt sich die Frage warum der Hinweis kam und nicht im Interesse der Verbraucher ein eindeutiges Urteil gefällt wurde ...


----------



## bernhard (18 August 2011)

http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/geld...etzer-bekaempfen-inkasso-abzocke-1705384.html


> Dubiose Schuldeneintreiber:
> 
> Verbraucherschützer bekämpfen Inkasso-Abzocke
> 
> Immer mehr Deutsche werden Opfer von rabiaten Inkasso-Firmen. Jetzt wollen Verbraucherzentralen gegen die zwielichtigen Schuldeneintreiber vorgehen.





> Zu den unseriösen Schuldeneintreibern zählt der Verbraucherschützer beispielsweise die Firma Deutsche Zentralinkasso (DZI), die gerne "mit Drohungen gegen Kunden" vorgehe und auch windige Internet-Dienstleister vertrete. "Wir monieren vor allem das Aufbauen von Drohkulissen und die Angstmacherei", sagt R.. Betroffenen rät der Verbraucherschützer dazu, auf jeden Fall die Beratungsstelle einer Verbraucherzentrale aufzusuchen, um festzustellen, ob die Forderungen berechtigt sind.


----------



## bernhard (25 August 2011)

http://www.vz-bawue.de/UNIQ131426000211552/link922001A.html


> *Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH: Geldeintreiber setzen auf Verunsicherung und Verängstigung*
> 
> Die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH traktiert momentan Verbraucher mit dubiosen Forderungen. Im Auftrag der Premium Content GmbH verlangt die Berliner Gesellschaft rund 160 Euro für angebliche Dienstleistungen über die Internetseite "my-downloads.de". Mit dem gleich beigefügten Entwurf einer Klageschrift, in der bereits der Name des Verbrauchers eingefügt ist, setzt das Unternehmen auf Verunsicherung und Verängstigung. Die Botschaft: Nur wer umgehend zahle, könne die Klage beim Amtsgericht verhindern.
> 
> Die Verbraucherzentrale rät, sich keinesfalls einschüchtern zu lassen. Denn allein durch Drohungen werden Forderungen nicht rechtmäßig.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 August 2011)

Die DOZ darf lt. VG Berlin ihre Inkassolizenz behalten.


----------



## bernhard (25 August 2011)

http://www.berlin.de/sen/justiz/gerichte/vg/presse/archiv/20110825.1605.356247.html

Das war zu erwarten. Ein anderer Ausgang hätte nichts geändert. Es war schon Ersatz installiert. Was solls.

Der Papierkorb löst weiterhin jedes Problem der Geschädigten.


----------



## dvill (28 August 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Derzeit versuchen übermütige Geschäftemacher, den übrigen 80 Millionen Deutschen auf der Nase zu tanzen. Das wird nicht gelingen.
> 
> Die hohe Zeit der Einschüchterungsfallen ist abgelaufen. Man kann nicht mit Öffentlichkeitsgetöse die Zeit zurückdrehen.
> 
> ...


Geht schon nicht mehr?

http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy&h...gc.r_pw.&fp=3100e75bc148092c&biw=1066&bih=938


----------



## dvill (14 August 2012)

Viel ist nicht mehr da:

https://www.google.de/#hl=de&output...w.r_qf.&fp=7964df66ca62f4a9&biw=1242&bih=1173


----------

